# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Boardgame] Construction de Deck plus offensif, plus multijoueur :)

## Glutinus

Hello,

Je suis fan de jeux de construction de deck, comme Dominion, Race for the Galaxy ou Thunderstone. J'aime aussi pas mal ceux dont le systme consiste  sacrifier des cartes comme ressource pour les payer : RFTG, San Juan l'adaptation de Puerto Rico, The City (vous aurez compris que je suis un GROS FAN de RFTG).

Le gros problme est que dans ce genre de jeu on joue souvent de son ct. Il y a quelques cartes qui influent sur le jeu de autres comme dans Dominion. Il parat que le premire extension permet d'tre plus offensif. Dans Thunderstone ou Dominion il faut aussi voir quelles sont les cartes qui sont voues  disparatre  ; dans RFTG il faut anticiper ce que va jouer l'adversaire pour essayer de jouer une action qui ne sera bnfique que pour vous.

Connaissez-vous des jeux de construction de Deck qui est plus offensif sur l'adversaire ?

----------


## ManusDei

Game of Thrones, Magic the Gathering, Yu-Gi-Oh.
Lords (ou Legends, je sais plus) of the Five Rings.

----------


## Glutinus

Merci, mais ce sont des collectibles (Magic, YuGiOh ou L5R), ce qui peut remonter vite cher.
Magic c'est rapide  apprendre mais bourr de milliers d'effets, il faut s'investir.
Les premires parties de RFTG, Dominion etc. sont certes laborieuses pour les nophytes mais aprs on n'en sait pas plus.

Le principe des deckbuildings est que tout le monde joue avec les mmes cartes et qu'il faut souvent improviser  partir du dbut et en cours de partie. Pour Magic tu construis ton deck avant de jouer contre tes adversaires.

Pour GoT tu parles du jeu de cartes volutif ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour GoT tu parles du jeu de cartes volutif ?


Evolutif je sais pas, mais je parle du jeu de carte, oui.
J'ai des amis qui y jouent, et ils m'ont dit que quand tu achtes un paquet tu sais dj ce qu'il y a dedans, donc le jeu ne cote pas trs cher.

----------


## Glutinus

> J'ai des amis qui y jouent, et ils m'ont dit que quand tu achtes un paquet tu sais dj ce qu'il y a dedans, donc le jeu ne cote pas trs cher.


C'est la dfinition du JCE, jeu de cartes volutif, c'est--dire que tu connais exactement les cartes du booster que tu achtes donc pas de surprise ni de frnsie comme dans une pompe  fric type Magic.
Je vais jeter un oeil mais il me semble pas que ce soit dans ma dfinition du Deckbuilding !

----------


## Kagukuk

Si tu veux faire du deckbuilding il y a deux formats de Magic qui sont trs jou et moins couteux que le construit qui sont le draft et le sealed deck.
Du coup dans ces formats la ta capacit a choisir  de bonne cartes ou plutt un ensemble de carte tablissant une stratgie cohrente est tout aussi importante voie plus importante que le jeu de la carte.

From wikipedia
Limit 
Anciennement appel  Type 3 , il est utilis notamment  la sortie d'une nouvelle extension ou dition pour permettre aux joueurs de dcouvrir les nouvelles cartes. Dans ce format, les joueurs ne viennent pas avec un jeu dj prpar, mais ils constituent leur jeu en dbut de tournoi  partir de cartes rparties quitablement entre les participants. Il existe deux principaux sous-types au limit :
le booster draft o les joueurs ouvrent des boosters, prennent une carte et font tourner les boosters en prenant une carte  chaque fois, puis construisent un deck avec les cartes ainsi rcupres ;
et le paquet scell o les joueurs reoivent six boosters (parfois cinq en GP) pour se construire un deck avec un minimum autoris de 40 cartes.

----------


## Zirak

> Si tu veux faire du deckbuilding il y a deux formats de Magic qui sont trs jou et moins couteux que le construit qui sont le draft et le sealed deck.
> Du coup dans ces formats la ta capacit a choisir  de bonne cartes ou plutt un ensemble de carte tablissant une stratgie cohrente est tout aussi importante voie plus importante que le jeu de la carte.
> 
> From wikipedia
> Limit 
> Anciennement appel  Type 3 , il est utilis notamment  la sortie d'une nouvelle extension ou dition pour permettre aux joueurs de dcouvrir les nouvelles cartes. Dans ce format, les joueurs ne viennent pas avec un jeu dj prpar, mais ils constituent leur jeu en dbut de tournoi  partir de cartes rparties quitablement entre les participants. Il existe deux principaux sous-types au limit :
> le booster draft o les joueurs ouvrent des boosters, prennent une carte et font tourner les boosters en prenant une carte  chaque fois, puis construisent un deck avec les cartes ainsi rcupres ;
> et le paquet scell o les joueurs reoivent six boosters (parfois cinq en GP) pour se construire un deck avec un minimum autoris de 40 cartes.


Moins couteux ? Oui et non, certes tu n'investis pas autant en une fois, mais  la longue cela revient plus cher ( 20/25 la soire draft, si tu joues plusieurs fois par semaine a douille, vu qu'il te faut des booster neuf  chaque fois), quitte  parler d'un format conomique  Magic, autant parler du pauper/paysan (ou tu es limit dans le nombre de carte rare / peu commune dans ton deck).

Enfin de ce que j'en vois de Dominion, je pense que Magic ne correspond pas trop  ces attentes.

----------


## Glutinus

Bon pour faire clair

J'ai jou  Magic y a 15 ans et la somme que j'ai investi n'tait pas rentable (je jouais uniquement avec un pote le mercredi une ou deux parties). J'ai maintenant des boites  chaussures remplies et il est tout  fait possible que je retire un petit pactole en revendant des vieilles cartes qui datent d'entre 1996 et 2002 mais j'ai juste la flemme de trier, aller chercher dans l'argus, comprendre, ngocier, etc.

Dominion c'est juste 40 euros, les extensions cotent cher en plus (environ 30 euros) ce qui me fait rflchir je prfre rester sur la boite de base pour l'instant.

----------


## Kagukuk

> Moins couteux ? Oui et non, certes tu n'investis pas autant en une fois, mais  la longue cela revient plus cher ( 20/25 la soire draft, si tu joues plusieurs fois par semaine a douille, vu qu'il te faut des booster neuf  chaque fois), quitte  parler d'un format conomique  Magic, autant parler du pauper/paysan (ou tu es limit dans le nombre de carte rare / peu commune dans ton deck).
> 
> Enfin de ce que j'en vois de Dominion, je pense que Magic ne correspond pas trop  ces attentes.


Vers chez moi c'est plutt 12/13 le draft et si tu revend tes cartes drafter a la fin du draft pour disons 5/6 en moyenne a te me  le cout de revient vers 5 la soire je trouve a trs correct.

En fait glutinus j'ai aussi jouer il y a 15 ans a Magic et les boites de chaussure de cartes c'est pnible c'est pour cela que j'aime bien cette alternative maintenant. J'arrive sans carte je passe une bonne soire sur un jeu bien volu je repart sans carte et basta juste une soire jeu sympa.(Ah et puis a permet de jouer Vert/Rouge un jour , Blanc/Noir la fois d'aprs...etc bref de tous tester suivant l'humeur du jour).

Aprs des soires jeu sur dominion c'est aussi trs sympas hein !!!

----------


## Kagukuk

> Vers chez moi c'est plutt 12/13 le draft et si tu revend tes cartes drafter a la fin du draft pour disons 5/6 en moyenne a te me  le cout de revient vers 5 la soire je trouve a trs correct.
> 
> En fait glutinus j'ai aussi jouer il y a 15 ans a Magic et les boites de chaussure de cartes c'est pnible c'est pour cela que j'aime bien cette alternative maintenant. J'arrive sans carte je passe une bonne soire sur un jeu bien volu je repart sans carte et basta juste une soire jeu sympa.(Ah et puis ca permet de jouer Rouge /Vert un jour puis Blanc /Noir le suivant etc de tous tester quoi suivant l'humeur du jour)
> 
> Aprs des soires jeu sur dominion c'est aussi trs sympas hein !!!

----------


## Glutinus

Ouip,

Je pense que je vais vendre sur trictrac les jeux auxquels je ne joue plus.
Il y en a plein o je me dis "Waouh, a fait longtemps, on va le ressortir pour la prochaine aprem jeux" et finalement a reste en place. Je pense en tirer pour 150-200 euros ce qui me permettra d'acheter les extensions de jeux comme Dominion ou Thunderstone et la dernire de RFTG (j'tais mme pas au courant)

Aprs furetage, on m'a dit qu'en Draft il y avait *7 wonders* qui tait pas mal et qui a eu des prix un peu partout. Je vais m'y pencher.

Je vais aussi jeter un oeil  *Puzzle Strike*.

(PS : je cherche aussi des jeux qui durent 75 minutes max quand je fais une aprem jeux mes potes dbarquent plutt avec deux heures de retard pour rejoindre leur chrie deux heures avant donc finalement a se rsume souvent qu' une ou deux parties :'( )

EDIT : oui c'est vrai j'ai pas pens  revendre les cartes draft de magic. Mais comme dit, j'ai pas l'habitude de revendre des choses et encore moins mes cartes qui trainent  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

> Aprs furetage, on m'a dit qu'en Draft il y avait 7 wonders qui tait pas mal et qui a eu des prix un peu partout. Je vais m'y pencher.


Oui c'est un trs bon jeu ! Mais  jouer avec au moins une extentions voir les deux (Cities et Leaders). Le jeu de base manque un peu d'interactions  mon got mais avec les extentions c'est bien mieux (et ca multplie les possibilits). En plus le jeu  l'avantage d'tre jouable  7 (8 avec les extentions soit en solo soit par quipe, variante par quipe qui est d'ailleur trs bien).

Je peut aussi te conseiller "La Gloire de Rome", sa petite boite cache un jeu aux multiples possibilits !

----------


## Zirak

> Vers chez moi c'est plutt 12/13 le draft et si tu revend tes cartes drafter a la fin du draft pour disons 5/6 en moyenne a te me  le cout de revient vers 5 la soire je trouve a trs correct.


Oui c'est moi qui ait tap trop vite, ayant vu parler de draft ET de sceller, c'est 20/25 en sceller (6 boosters) et pas en draft (3 boosters), aprs dans les ditions rcentes,  moins de russir  draft LA rare ou LA mythique (ou ventuellement 2/3 uncos pas trop dgueu), je ne vois pas trop comment tu peux faire 5/6 de revente avec des cartes  5/10 centimes ?

Mais bon, cela te revient  7/8 la soire, par soir, donc suivant la priodicit avec laquelle tu joues, cela revient plus cher, enfin cela dpend comment tu draft :

Draft en boutique : y'en a pas 150 par semaine, donc tu ne peux en faire QUE quand la boutique organise.
Draft entre potes : je suis pas sur que tu revendes 5/6 de communes  tes potes  chaque fois que vous jouez entre vous, donc la soire te revient plus cher (surtout qu'il faut compter 12/13 par personne)

Aprs tu peux cumuler les deux, mais cela commence  faire un sacre budget, pour des cartes qui ne te serviront presque plus jamais, contrairement aux formats construits.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Aprs furetage, on m'a dit qu'en Draft il y avait *7 wonders* qui tait pas mal et qui a eu des prix un peu partout. Je vais m'y pencher.


Comme dit par Alvaten, trs bon jeu mais ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu offensif. C'est un jeu de ressource/construction avec une toute petite option bataille 3 fois par partie.

Sinon tu peux regarder du cot de *NightFall* qui correspondra plus  tes attentes. C'est un jeu de Deck building purement offensif. Je n'ai fait qu'une partie pour l'instant mais je l'ai trouv pas mal pens, rien que par le fait que pour gagner il ne faut pas tuer ses adversaires mais tre celui qui a subit le moins de dgats (la diffrence est subtile mais  plus de 2 joueurs elle est importante).

----------


## Glutinus

Ah cool ! Je vais y jeter un oeil !
Pareil j'ai juste entendu parler le nom je ne savais mme pas que c'tait un deckbuilder.

----------


## Alvaten

Ah oui NightFall je l'avais oubli ! J'ai aussi jou qu'une partie mais j'en garde un bon souvenir. 

Ca me fait penser encore  deux jeux :
* Ascension. C'est du deckbuilding. J'y ai jou 2-3 fois et l'ai bien aim mais il n'est pas trs "offensif"
* Seasons. C'est ni du deckbuilding ni du draft (il y a juste la prparation du jeu qui est en draft) mais est aussi un super jeu de carte.

Vu que tu connais Trictrac, je pense que tu trouve dessus les videos de prsentation de ces diffrents jeux, regarder une partie peut donner une bonne ide de ce que ca donne avant d'acheter !

----------


## ManusDei

C'est pas du tout le mme style de jeu, mais tu pourrais regarder Citadelles.

----------


## Glutinus

> Ah oui NightFall je l'avais oubli ! J'ai aussi jou qu'une partie mais j'en garde un bon souvenir. 
> Ca me fait penser encore  deux jeux :
> * Ascension. C'est du deckbuilding. J'y ai jou 2-3 fois et l'ai bien aim mais il n'est pas trs "offensif"
> * Seasons. C'est ni du deckbuilding ni du draft (il y a juste la prparation du jeu qui est en draft) mais est aussi un super jeu de carte.


Oui Ascension j'avais dj jet un oeil sur les vidos




> C'est pas du tout le mme style de jeu, mais tu pourrais regarder Citadelles.


Mon premier jeu de socit "moderne"  :;): 
Ni Deckbuilding mais offensif  ::D:

----------


## Captain_JS

En deck offensif tu peux regarder du ct de Cardfight Vanguard : le jeu est vraiment bas sur l'attaque, mais le point ngatif est que tu peux avoir 4 exemplaires d'une carte dans ton deck, et donc qu'il faut l'acheter 4 fois  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

Bon, moi j'y connais pas grand chose mais j'ai vu que Summonner Wars n'avait pas t cit donc je me devais de corriger a.  ::P:

----------


## Glutinus

Havoui j'en ai entendu parler aussi !
Je vais jeter un oeil. Merci de me l'avoir rappel !!

----------


## Hizin

Dans le genre, tu as aussi Smash Up que j'ai dcouvert rcemment.
8 races dispo, chaque joueur en choisi 2 pour crer son deck. Chacune se joue particulirement et les mulsions semblent possible entre chaque race.
La seule partie que j'ai faite tait bien bourine, bien offensive et sans repos (surtout sur la fin).

----------


## Rayek

Je pense qu'Artic Scavanger t'intressera.

C'est du deck building avec une tape finale o les joueurs se confrontent pour la rcupration d'une carte  chaque tour.

----------


## Glutinus

Salut, effectivement j'ai vu des vidos en ligne la semaine dernire.

Du coup je l'ai chang contre un de mes jeux (Battlelore contre Arctic Scavengers + 8 minutes pour un Empire + un peu de sous pour complter). J'ai fait un 8mns en famille hier et j'attends d'organiser une aprem jeux poru essayer Arctic Scavengers mais a a l'air miam !

----------


## Rayek

> Salut, effectivement j'ai vu des vidos en ligne la semaine dernire.
> 
> Du coup je l'ai chang contre un de mes jeux (Battlelore contre Arctic Scavengers + 8 minutes pour un Empire + un peu de sous pour complter). J'ai fait un 8mns en famille hier et j'attends d'organiser une aprem jeux poru essayer Arctic Scavengers mais a a l'air miam !


Ce qui est aussi sympa, c'est qu'il y a des extensions directement dans la boite et qui change fortement la manire de jouer  chaque fois que tu en mets une.

----------


## Glutinus

J'ai commenc quelques parties  blanc de Arctic Scavengers (contre moi-mme, vu qu'on s'est lancs sur d'autres jeux avec mes joueurs). Ca a l'air miam. Il y a effectivement une notion d'escarmouche, notamment avec les snipers et les saboteurs qui agissent sur le jeu adverse. Creuser dans la dcharge est aussi une bonne stratgie, notamment  deux joueurs o les rcompenses passent facilement dans la dcharge avec le jeu des galits.

Un bon choix, en plus facilement dplaable avec le jeu de base dans une petite boite de transport de cartes.

----------


## BlakSun

Bonsoir,

Pour en revenir  Magic il existe un format "fun" nomm cube (ou Wagic) avec plein de variante possible.
Il te permet en plus de recycler tes cartes si tu refuses de remettre de l'argent dans ce jeux.

l'ide de base tant de ce crer un pool de carte pour ensuite drafter avec ces amis.

je t'invite  regarder de plus prt ce lien:

http://www.tcgtrade.com/magic/magic-...51681-0-0.html

ou tu devrais trouver ton bonheur!

++
BkS.

----------


## Glutinus

Hello !

Ce n'est pas que je suis mcontent de Magic, mais j'aimerai aussi un jeu qui s'explique assez rapidement. Arctic Scavengers s'explique en 5-10 minutes, il faut beaucoup plus d'exprience dans Magic.

Mais ce post n'est pas que pour moi, d'autres sont srement intresss  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

Hello !

Ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu de deckbuilding  proprement parler mme s'il en prend des notions : Innovation de chad de Carl Chyduk. Je l'ai pris sur les bons conseils de mon vendeur de jeux de socit favori, qui m'a dit de m'y jeter les yeux ferms ^^

J'ai fait un dbut de partie  blanc le temps d'assimiler les rgles en esprant pouvoir jouer ce week-end.

Grosso modo il y a 10 poques contenant chacune une dizaine d'innovation (l'criture, internet, la mtallurgie, la philosophie...) mais ce ne sont que des thmes. Chaque carte contient un "dogme" qui est une sorte de pouvoir et des icnes de ressources. Si vous activez un dogme offensif et que vous avez plus d'icne que vos adversaires, ceux-ci sont obligs de le faire, ce qui se rsume souvent  vous donner des cartes.

A son tour on peut piocher un dogme, en poser un de sa main, ou l'activer.

Les cartes servent souvent galement de ressources notamment pour monter vos points d'Influence d'o l'utilisation de deckbuilding (une carte en influence n'est plus utilise dans le jeu).

Il peut y avoir plusieurs conditions de victoire donc il faut garder un oeil (la domination, l'influence, ou simplement un dogme [pouvoir] particulier) sur ses adversaires, tout en essayant de garder pas mal d'icne pour se protger ou abuser des dogmes adverses.

En tout cas a a l'air cool  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Ah oui, Innovation. J'y ai jou deux fois mais le jeu me laisse un bon souvenir. Il y a pas mal d'interaction et on peut vite "embter" ses adversaires.

----------


## Gooby

Salut,

J'ai peur de dire une connerie mais quid de HearthStone?

----------


## Rayek

Je joue  Hearthstone, mais c'est pas un vrai boardgame  ::aie:: 
Un vrai c'est avec des amis autours d'une table  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

Un jeu qui pourrait plus me plaire : Trains ( prononcer  la franaise, ou  l'anglaise).

Pour ceux qui connaissent Dominion, c'est tout comme, sauf qu'il y a un plateau en plus, et les cartes permettent d'interagir avec le plateau. Il faut crer des lignes, comme dans les Aventuriers du rail, sachant que si tu passes par des cases dj occupe par un certain nombre de pions ou obstacles, il y a des cartes qui viennent polluer ton deck (comme les maldictions voire les domaines dans Dominion).

A voir galement, Barbarossa, un jeu japonais.
Je dois avouer que le graphisme m'intrigue  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

J'ai eu smash up  Nol. a a l'air bien sympa. Je ferais un retour ds que j'aurais fait quelques parties  ::D:

----------


## Glutinus

> J'ai eu smash up  Nol. a a l'air bien sympa. Je ferais un retour ds que j'aurais fait quelques parties


Tiens, j'ai fait un Smash Up, fin 2014.
Trs choatique, je me suis bien marr. Mme en dcouvrant les jeux, t'as toutes tes chances car le jeu est quand mme plus simple, les combos viennent naturellement sans pour autant tre un acharn de Magic. Et tu improvises normment, vu la situation.

Mes adversaires ont hallucin quand j'ai envoy mes robots ninjas se suicider sur une base. Bah oui, le propritaire de cratures gagne des points de victoire sur cette base, et comme j'arrivais plus  buter les zombies qui taient devenus trop forts...

Hilarant !

----------


## Rayek

Le problme c'est que ce jeu est compltement dsquilibr (certaines combinaisons sont surpuissantes par rapport au reste)


Pour ma part, j'ai achet DC Comics Deck building (test chez un ami pendant un weekend jeu) c'est assez fun  ::): 

Une vido qui explique rapidement le jeu : http://ludovox.fr/ludochrono-dc-comics-deck-building/

----------


## Glutinus

J'ai toujours t bloqu sur les jeux  licence ^^ surtout sur un truc aussi norme que des comics (Battlestar Galactica est une exception).

Ouep, Smash Up  terme il y a des combos qui tuent sa race, j'en suis sr et certain. Maintenant a reste un jeu avec du hasard, comme dit, le fait d'envoyer mes ninjas s'entretuer les gars apparemement ils ont jamais vu a venir  ::D:

----------


## Glutinus

-	Ha, tiens rcemment j'ai jou  Mythotopia. C'est un jeu de plateau avec cration de deck au passage, a m'a un peu fait penser  Smallworld aussi. A chaque tour on pioche des cartes qui composent ta main et on peut essayer de s'tendre en envahissant d'autres rgions, ventuellement celles occupes par un adversaire. Si on envahit la rgion, on gagne dans son deck la carte de la rgion, qui possde une ressource particulire. Donc en envahissant les bonnes rgions, on fortifie son jeu sur l'axe de son choix. C'est pas encore du wargame, mais on joue beaucoup plus contre les adversaires.
-	Autre deckbuilding : Barbarossa, o on peut remplir son arme pour envahir des villes russes. Bon, c'est pas si offensif, quoiqu'il en soit la dernire dition contient des illustrations sympas, grosso modo des jeunes filles affriolantes avec des tenues militaires souleves par le vent qui dvoile leur sous-vtement et dans des poses plutt provocantes (genre la conductrice de chars qui huile trs bien avec un air innocent un gros missile). Par contre le jeu est pas super offensif non plus.
-	Et enfin j'attends la version physique de Star Realms, quoique je n'y ai pas jou. C'est un jeu de cartes sur mobile qui est pass par un kickstarter, il y a une version gratuite qui il parat est trs bien et pour un petit peu tu dbloques le contenu. Comme le jeu a bien march ils en ont fait une version physique aux US, puis en Europe pour Nol. Peut-tre que ce deckbuilding est plus offensif.

----------


## Mdinoc

Star Realms est sympa, un ami me l'a montr. On y construit son deck au fil de la partie en "achetant" les cartes de la pioche commune, et on attaque l'adversaire en dtruisant d'abord ses bases dfensives, puis ses PV...

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai command une boite de XenoShyft - Onslaught, c'est du coopratif mais a m'a l'air sympathique. Je vous tiens au courant. 

Sinon je vous recommande les jeux "de carte volutif" de Edge. C'est du duel assez classique mais contrairement aux jeux  collectionner comme Magic, le contenu de chaque boite est fixe du coup a cote vachement moins cher. J'ai test Netrunner et Conquest (licence Warhammer 40k) et c'est vraiment sympa. J'ai aussi eu de bon retour sur la version Cthulu. 
Certaines licences comme Cthulu ne sont dailleurs plus produite et sont en dstockage sur le net, vous pouvez acheter la gamme complte pour pas cher.

----------


## Glutinus

> Star Realms est sympa, un ami me l'a montr. On y construit son deck au fil de la partie en "achetant" les cartes de la pioche commune, et on attaque l'adversaire en dtruisant d'abord ses bases dfensives, puis ses PV...


Je dterre le topic, j'ai achet star realms, la boite de base qui cote 15 euros. C'est trs facile  apprendre et trs riche. a correspond  ce que je recherchais. Il y a quelques boosters qui sont sortis, mais je trouve a assez cher. 

Il y a aussi une version mobile, qui permet de jouer contre AI et une petite campagne anecdotique mais qui donne du challenge. Les extensions cotent chers pour un jeu mobile, mais bien moins que la version carton. Un petit moins : impossible de faire pause quand l'ia adverse joue, donc quand il fait une combo qui fait piocher 20 cartes et t'envoient 35 dgts dans la gueule, impossible de suivre. Sinon faut se palucher la log qui est trs succincte.

----------


## mechouiche

si tu veux il y a aussi "Bellum" qui est trs sympas.
https://www.trictrac.net/jeu-de-societe/bellum

moi je cherche un deckbuilder plus multijoueur  ::):

----------

